# Obama gun control please read!!



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

H E R E I T C O M E S !!! - Obama and the Democrats Gun Control Leading to Confiscation in HR 45, the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act 2009 

Read Everything below and follow the links...
You, Me and Everybody, This IS the time to do something NOW !!!

Call, e-mail or write your congressmen and Write a letter to the editor of the paper. Send this e-mail to everyone you know and have them do the same. Post about it on outdoors and archery forums on the internet....anything to get the word out and get in the politicians faces on this regardless of party! 

I don't know if the first "registration" of our guns is free or not; but if the majority of the 300 million plus guns in the US are registered at $25 each...that's a tidy little 7.5 Billion Dollar added "Tax" revenue for this monster we now call the federal government on our backs.... Not to mention giving Obama's Jack-Booted Thugs the "right" to search your home and "evaluate" how you are storing your guns/ammo, subject yourself to mental/physical evaluations, fingerprinting and no "Right" to gun ownership without a jail sentence! 

Once they take our guns, we become vulnerable subjects, not citizens
THIS IS JUST A HEADS UP FOR EVERYONE HERE ON AT!!


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

On the official government website. This bill does not have a cosponsor and is very unlikely to pass.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*people like you*

Kevin i really hope when it does slide thru because poeple like you did nothing that they come for your shootin irons first.other nations said it wont happen there and now the have none


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

Who said i was doing nothing. I just believe in being well informed. Have you contacted your senator yet or are you one of those people who just like to talk about doing something.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*Kevin*

Don't know or really give a [email protected] where you're from kevin but in my state, my gov is a dem, we have 2 very liberal dem senators, and various dems in the house of reps, and you can bet how they vote. One's even lesbian, try passing any mildly conservative bills with them jokers around. You can and should, and I do, contact all of your folks holding office in your state, and see what email you get back. Example: the DOE in my state tried to pass off lead bans for a "study", and when the NRA alerted us about it, I wrote to Sen. Murry about opposing it. Her response was to not worry, it was only an impact study and nobody was going to impose anything. Guess what jack, about 70 days later, the NRA sent us Washingtonian members an alert that there was to be a vote on a lead ban bill coming soon in the House. So don't be so quick to criticise anyone that alerts anyone else of us about attacks on our rights, in any capacity. Voting the trash out in 2010 will be the way to get rid of most of these frivilous bills and attempts to take away even more of the freedoms and protections guaranteed us in the Constitution. Then if hussein aint dead by then, we can in 3 years and change, vote out that liberal pos that was voted in by somebody else's majority. But until then, don't try to play devil's advocate. Rocklocker aint talking out his hind end.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here's your change.

One way or the other he's trying to stop it all.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Simply disturbing,and horrible news. Who voted for him??? man this stuff is out of control.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

*Petition againist*

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/lets-stop-bill-hr-45 Here is a good place too hit them up also, I have written Lugar my senator who needs to to get head out of his arse. Here is another link that will help track bills and the related bills. So when they try too seek it thru something as a attachment we can still see it.http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-45


----------

